# What do people think of Autosleepers?



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

I have found an Autosleeper (G reg, 24,000 miles) on a Transit base at a dealer. I am told that as it is GRP is cannot leak or suffer damp. Is this true?

Are they generally good MHs?

It looks very nice in the photos...........

Thanks.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Brilliant is what we think and the Monoque body is the best as NO leaks at all.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The older Autosleeper models were very well screwed together, I had an old Symphony and it was great.

Later, we got a 2004 Nuevo and it was dreadful.

There have been report of some leaks around the window seals on the monocoques but not sure which models were affected, i'm sure an A/S afficionado will be along soon with the info.


Pete


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi


I have an Autosleeper which is 16 years old and is as dry as the day it was made.


I have had three A/Ss and the build is very impressive. I believe the newer ones are not so good, but that is for others to say or not.


The Duetto was let down by the Ford Transit rust problem.



Andy


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks. This one lived on Guernsey from new (1990) to 2005.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I had a Legend of 2000 vintage on a Transit automatic.

Beautifully built and very homely.

Monocoque body was good, check for 'spiders' on the gel coat.

It did leak around one of the window frames so check for staining on the wallboards.

Try and inspect on a warmish day and use your nose to sus out any dampness.


----------



## keith_c (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't want to tempt fate here but here goes.....

We've got a Broadway EK which is just over a year old. It's done 8,000 miles, been to Spain and back and been used for at least 35 of the last 50 weekends as well as most school holidays over the year. We've got two boys (ages 11 and 7) so, despite us nagging them, it doesn't get an easy life.

On the way to Wales in a couple of weeks it is going back to the dealer for it's habitation service. The only real problem is that the habitation door central locking doesn't always work. Additionally, there's some minor things (as an example there's a couple of little stickers that hide the tops of screws missing) but that's it.

I've never had an older one (this is our first MH) but overall we are very pleased with it.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

I think it's fair to say, that of the vintage you're considering Autosleepers were the British vans the others aspired to match. Solid build and reputation - as betrayed by the number of older ones still around and looking good.

The only commonplace problem with older British vans, if you plan to camp in Scotland in winter, might be that they were virtually all designed for 3-season use only, i.e. not great insulation, water tanks underslung, etc.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We have a W reg AutoSleeper Medallion and have been very pleased with it. It was our first van and we've had it for 3 years. The monocoque construction is great. We've had no damp but we did recently have a very obvious leak after a particularly bad storm. The rain had come in through an aerial that had been fitted. As we don't have and don't want a TV we had the aerial removed and the hole sealed, no damage was done. If we'd have wanted an aerial another one could have been fitted.

The quality of fittings and upholstery in the Medallion are great. When made up into beds the bench and dinette are really comfortable with no need for a mattress topper. 

Much as we love our AutoSleeper it only has 3 belted seats and we'd like to take out our grandchildren and also visit relatives in London. We're now in the process of changing the Medallion for an 03 Hymer which has more seat belts and is LEZ compliant. We wouldn't hesitate to buy an older AutoSleeper if it had the features we wanted.



Chris


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Great vans. Ours was a 1999 Executive and was excellent. Not winterised but looked after us really well in the French Alps while surrounded by deep snow. 2.5 Turbo diesel was also surprisingly economical Good Luck


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

Well, WE BOUGHT IT!

23,000 miles. 11,000 miles between 1990 (new) and 2005 when it came over here from Guernsey.

I will post more tomorrow once we have had a good play with it.


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

My Renault Trafic is 25 years old but the condition of the interior, cupboards and soft furnishings is still excellant. Only two small rubbed patches on the drivers & passenger seats. Bed is amazingly comfortable with only a sleeping bag opened out on top of the cushions. 
I've been very impressed with the quality in a) my very first campervan & b) for such an elderly vehicle. 

Enjoy. 

Chris & Tilly.


----------

